# Mud



## squarefoot (Oct 10, 2014)

What kinds mud do they use in Calgary Alberta, I have heard it's quite a bit different from what we use in Nova Scotia, need to know so I'll have an idea of how to mix it for the boxes and automatic taper etc.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

*Synko, certainteed, *_*Hamilton. red, green, blue, lite blue yellow. all good muds.*_

*I like green and yellow. any brands. *


----------



## squarefoot (Oct 10, 2014)

*For boxes*

What would you recommend as far as mud for the boxes and automatic taper


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I would use the mud that you currently use, You are familiar with it, so stay with it if you can.


----------

